# Cincinnati Bell Unlocked With Tmo Sim - No Data



## mobijew

I got a senstation brand new from someone and it was from cincinnati bell. i got it unlocked and instered a tmo sim. I get regular (non data) service so i can call and text, but i can not get t-mobile data to work. any help?


----------

